# 18 Wolves Killed on the East End, 125 Charges Sought



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

*- DNR News -*
May 20, 2020

Contact: Lt. Reid Roeske, [email protected]

*Chippewa County man charged with 125 wildlife crimes following DNR investigation*






A 56-year-old Pickford man was arraigned Wednesday morning in Chippewa County’s 91st District Court on 125 wildlife misdemeanor charges, following a months-long investigation by the Michigan Department of Natural Resources Law Enforcement Division.

Kurt Johnston Duncan faces charges that include illegally harvesting 18 wolves over the past 18 months and killing and disposing of three bald eagles. Wolves are protected in Michigan and are on the federal endangered species list. Bald eagles are protected under state law, as well as the federal Bald and Golden Eagle Protection Act. Duncan, who today pleaded not guilty to all charges, faces:


Up to 90 days in jail and $1,000 fine for each wolf.
Up to 90 days in jail and $1,000 fine for each eagle.
Restitution of $1,500 per eagle and $500 per wolf.
Up to 90 days in jail and $500 fine each for the other wildlife crimes.
Duncan was served four search warrants in March. Other species involved in the charges include deer, turkey, bear and bobcat. DNR law enforcement detectives said that Duncan was using the animals for a variety of reasons, including crafts, selling, or disposing of them, and stated that he was catching the animals because he could and “likes to do it.”

Conservation officers collected evidence to support the charges and identified additional suspects who are expected to be charged in the near future.

“We had a team of conservation officers that worked well together throughout this investigation,” said DNR Law Enforcement Division Chief Gary Hagler. “Investigations like this require a long-term commitment from everyone involved. I want to thank the prosecutors in this case who worked with our officers. We are happy with the outcome and hope this case sets an example to prevent future natural resource crimes.”

The Chippewa County Prosecuting Attorney’s Office is seeking $30,000 in restitution to the state for the illegally taken animals. Duncan’s cash bond is set at $500. Other conditions of Duncan’s bond include having no contact with co-defendants, no possession of a firearm or dangerous weapon, and no engaging in hunting or fishing.

Anyone witnessing a natural resources crime or having information about such a crime is encouraged to call or text the DNR’s Report All Poaching hotline at 800-292-7800.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow. Seems like a real POS. Hope he gets the max, but they rarely do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow with all the poaching he's done you'd think he was from the LP...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

A Yooper caught poaching. Who would have ever thought that would happen ?
Must not be any cougars in his area. Bald eagles.....WTH ?

L & O


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Who needs laws or bag limits anyway?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I dont care about the wolves. A lot of times bail is set at the fines the judge has in mind. Perhaps the judge does not care about wolves either and may give him a slap on the wrists. Too bad since the other violations are troubling.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Poaching is a despicable crime of course.
But,18 wolves in 18 months. Not too shabby.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Jesus man, he's like a serial killer.

Duncan was using the animals for a variety of reasons, including crafts, selling, or disposing of them, and stated that he was catching the animals because he could and “likes to do it.”

That's a big red flag, sounds like he enjoys killing stuff. And what kind of " crafts " creepy dude.


----------



## fisherman 2 (May 23, 2009)

sounds like there's some poachers on here supporting the poacher


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

What a POS shooting all those.......eagles


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

My guess is that the DNR would have been better off to just charge him with killing the eagles or the deer. A lot of judges don't like it when they pile on charges and a U.P. judge may be with the majority there in not giving a rip about someone killing wolves. I'll be surprised if he gets more than a $500 fine, if he even gets convicted of anything.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I am curious if the charges filed are only the state's and he'll also have to go to a federal court also? (For the Eagles)


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> I am curious if the charges filed are only the state's and he'll also have to go to a federal court also? (For the Eagles)


They are not considered "endangered" any more.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> They are not considered "endangered" any more.


Still a federal offense.
https://greatlakesecho.org/2019/11/...though-no-longer-endangered-is-still-illegal/


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I haven't seen these kinds of cases sent to federal court. Other wolf cases weren't when they were endangered. These are all just misdemeanors.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> They are not considered "endangered" any more.


They are federally protected though. I am no expert on the subject but I had the same thought as freepop.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

https://www.fws.gov/midwest/eagle/history/protections.html

Bald Eagles are no longer an endangered species, but bald and golden eagles are still protected by multiple federal laws, such as the Eagle Act, the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, the Lacey Act, and other state and municipal protections. Eagles, their feathers and parts, nests, nest trees, and winter/nighttime roosts are all protected by federal laws.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.fws.gov/midwest/eagle/history/protections.html
> 
> Bald Eagles are no longer an endangered species, but bald and golden eagles are still protected by multiple federal laws, such as the Eagle Act, the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, the Lacey Act, and other state and municipal protections. Eagles, their feathers and parts, nests, nest trees, and winter/nighttime roosts are all protected by federal laws.


Even though he should be Federally prosecuted, I doubt he will. How many felons arrested with firearms face Federal prosecution? Hardly any, and only when they can't make something else stick.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't care about the wolves but killing eagles should get him some prison time. I am not a poacher but I don't think we need wolves. If you want them check with the DNR to see if you can have them in your neighborhood.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

onenationhere said:


> Jesus man, he's like a serial killer.
> 
> Duncan was using the animals for a variety of reasons, including crafts, selling, or disposing of them, and stated that he was catching the animals because he could and “likes to do it.”
> 
> That's a big red flag, sounds like he enjoys killing stuff. And what kind of " crafts " creepy dude.


Something is not quite right.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> Something is not quite right.


Anybody have access to tribal membership rolls to see if he is a member of a local tribe? I would wager he is.

When "crafts" and "selling" were mentioned a big light immediately went on in my head. If he is tribal, he may end up in tribal court rather than state. If that happens and tribal court hammers him, the possibility exists that the Elders can override much like what happened with the big walleye netting case in the bay near Gladstone. If memory serves me, the tribal court took away the guys nets and banned him from commercial fishing. The Elders overrode. FM


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Mentally ill.


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Drakedog said:


> He should get a medal-not jail


WTF killing eagles is OK with you?


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> Something is not quite right.


He did his own tanning....sold hides on the corner of two major highways in the Eastern UP....
There's a lot more to his life's story that will only be brought up in court....


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Word I hear from someone who knows the guy is a local sheep farmer hired the guy to kill the wolves. He also said they found a log book in his possession of everything he killed. Who does that? Word is that his method of choice was snaring. No wonder he caught everything from deer, eagles. I hear had a few local dogs and cows in the mix


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Zorba said:


> Word I hear from someone who knows the guy is a local sheep farmer hired the guy to kill the wolves. He also said they found a log book in his possession of everything he killed. Who does that? Word is that his method of choice was snaring. No wonder he caught everything from deer, eagles. I hear had a few local dogs and cows in the mix


Snaring. The most effective passive method to kill game of them all. All game, from Elk to Sparrows.
This person has no conscience.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

They might want to check for any missing persons also.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just my feeling but I think the eagles were probably unintended kills. I have no evidence to support that but who in this world kills such a majestic animal as an eagle.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe we should let the courts decide what happens. Because we can't know what all happened .


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

An Eagle is like a good looking vulture lol. Still not cool..


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Found this washed up on shore the other day. No clue what happen to it. Hope it wasn’t shot.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Drakedog said:


> He should get a medal-not jail



Those darn eagles all need to die


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Zorba said:


> View attachment 536143
> View attachment 536141
> Found this washed up on shore the other day. No clue what happen to it. Hope it wasn’t shot.


Unless you are Native American, you cannot have possession of any of that.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

For some reason my post got deleted....

Lock him up in a cage with a pack of hungry wolves.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Superhik said:


> For some reason my post got deleted....
> 
> Lock him up in a cage with a pack of hungry wolves.


You should have received a note as to why. You used the F bomb with a single * in the middle of it.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

If they let him out on a 500 hundred dollar bond he may skip off to Canada were there is more snaring to be done.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Zorba said:


> Word I hear from someone who knows the guy is a local sheep farmer hired the guy to kill the wolves. He also said they found a log book in his possession of everything he killed. Who does that? Word is that his method of choice was snaring. No wonder he caught everything from deer, eagles. I hear had a few local dogs and cows in the mix


Lots of trappers have logbooks. Lots of deer hunters have deer camp logbooks with pictures. Heck my computer will build timelines automatically of deer pictures i download...so does my phone. 

Not defending the guy by any means but logbooks of animals killed or trapped or fish caught is fairly common.

We have a UP deercamp survey thread on this site every year. Luv2huntUP is a big proponent of the survey. We dont say he is nuts over it.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I hear ya. But, my point is this guy kept track of what he illegally did as well of what he legally did. That’s how authorities know what to charge him with. They know exactly what he killed. A lot of missing animals such as dog and cats in the Pickford area became accounted for after they read his log book.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> You should have received a note as to why. You used the F bomb with a single * in the middle of it.


 I just saw it. Ooops


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Superhik said:


> I just saw it. Ooops


No worries. Just be mindful it's too close to inappropriate language. Carry on


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Serial poacher and violator. Once is a mistake. Twice begins a pattern. This guy was pathological. Regardless whether some here didn't disagree with his eradication of wolves, or eagles, or anything else, he's done ALOT of damage to *our* wilderness. How many would foster that same wink-and-a-nod attitude if it was your dog he killed?

He was pathologically focused on killing. Not hunting. Killing.

Throw the book at him. Fine him to hell. Then lock him up.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

He should get the same penalty as any other poacher. Nothing special about wolves or eagles, imo.

Besides we all react like it's something new when something hits the news for poaching. I'll bet they catch about 1 out of 10,000 poachers and we hear about 1 out of a 100 of the ones they catch.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

shaffe48b said:


> He should get the same penalty as any other poacher. Nothing special about wolves or eagles, imo.
> 
> Besides we all react like it's something new when something hits the news for poaching. I'll bet they catch about 1 out of 10,000 poachers and we hear about 1 out of a 100 of the ones they catch.


Penalties are never the same for any poacher so your statement is hard to follow. The state and federal govt values all animals differently. For instance poaching a spike buck in Michigan is a drastically cheaper fine than shooting a 12 point buck. The 12 point can be 10k or more on additional fines. Poaching a deer is nothing like poaching a raccoon.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> Penalties are never the same for any poacher so your statement is hard to follow. The state and federal govt values all animals differently. For instance poaching a spike buck in Michigan is a drastically cheaper fine than shooting a 12 point buck. The 12 point can be 10k or more on additional fines. Poaching a deer is nothing like poaching a raccoon.



Good then use the economic value of the animal.

In other words dont start talking like the bambi loons placing arbitrary precious value on the 'special' animals.You know what I mean.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Setting aside discussion about a spotted yearling doe vs 12-pt buck, this is not about economic value of an animal (singular). This guy has pathologically killed numerous animals (plural), methodically documented his poaching & killing spree, and proudly declared it's his "right" to do so.

Find "any other poacher" with a track record of his killing spree over so many years & species.

This is about his body of work. THAT is the economics at play. But the DNR has already codified the economic cost for poaching.

And after that, tell everybody the economic value of a loved family member house pet.

This should be a Hot Button issue for all of us. There are enough challenges attracting kids (and adults) into the hunting sports. Poachers give them one more reason to not get into hunting or fishing to avoid becoming associated with "that group". I'm not a poacher, you're not a poacher, but those poaching cretins should have the book thrown at them.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, we have several time (3 or 4 or more) times more than what the wolf lovers agreed to when they were introduced and all they want is MORE.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

kappa8 said:


> This guy has pathologically killed numerous animals (plural), methodically documented his poaching & killing spree, and proudly declared it's his "right" to do so.
> 
> Find "any other poacher" with a track record of his killing spree over so many years & species.


People like that are all over. They've been poaching since before they can drive and proud of it. You may have a tough on crime outlook in general, but singling this guy out doesn't make much sense.

I also don't follow your family pet argument. I wouldn't want someone shooting my pet if it were legal.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

kappa8 said:


> Setting aside discussion about a spotted yearling doe vs 12-pt buck, .............


Spotted yearling doe.....?? Do you mean fawn ? Trying to understand your reference.

L & O


----------



## rodney chapman (Mar 9, 2020)

Luv2hunteup said:


> *- DNR News -*
> May 20, 2020
> 
> Contact: Lt. Reid Roeske, [email protected]
> ...


i say GOOD JOB KILL ALL THE WOLVES THEY SHOULDN'T HAVE EVER REINSTATED THEM IN THE AREA 
KILL A WOLF HELP A RANCHER


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

rodney chapman said:


> i say GOOD JOB KILL ALL THE WOLVES THEY SHOULDN'T HAVE EVER REINSTATED THEM IN THE AREA
> KILL A WOLF HELP A RANCHER


THEY DIDN'T "REINSTATE" THEM. IT DOESN'T MAKE IT TRUE JUST BECAUSE YOU USE ALL CAPS.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

too bad he was caught, they will be extinct again one day


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

june bugger said:


> ..... they will be extinct again one day


Based on what has happened for the last 30 years, I can't see Michigan's UP without wolves. What would be nice is a trapping and hunting season to get back to around 200 animals. A number that was a goal at one time. 

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> Spotted yearling doe.....?? Do you mean fawn ? Trying to understand your reference.
> 
> L & O


Piebald skewbald albino unicorn coated cross yearling spotted doe maybe...


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Drakedog said:


> He should get a medal-not jail


I would suggest you and the three people that liked your post possibly read further than the thread title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Zorba said:


> Word I hear from someone who knows the guy is a local sheep farmer hired the guy to kill the wolves. He also said they found a log book in his possession of everything he killed. Who does that? Word is that his method of choice was snaring. No wonder he caught everything from deer, eagles. I hear had a few local dogs and cows in the mix


One of his tools of the trade is hanging on that tree it looks.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Drakedog said:


> He should get a medal-not jail


An hour ago i wouldnt have thought so. But after reading every post in this thread ive decided this post is the best out of all of them. Maybe I skipped it before.


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

trucker3573 said:


> I would suggest you and the three people that liked your post possibly read further than the thread title.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would suggest you and the zero people that liked your post go see the devastion wolves do when they go unchecked


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Drakedog said:


> I would suggest you and the zero people that liked your post go see the devastion wolves do when they go unchecked


So it’s ok he killed bald eagles yeah give him a medal. Nevermind I guess I shouldn’t have given you the benefit of the doubt. You probably hang out on the same ladder rung as this poaching POS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

june bugger said:


> too bad he was caught, they will be extinct again one day


When were they extinct, and exactly How do they come back after being extinct.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Rasher said:


> When were they extinct, and exactly How do they come back after being extinct.


Jurassic Park

L & O


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

cotote wacker said:


> He did his own tanning....sold hides on the corner of two major highways in the Eastern UP....
> There's a lot more to his life's story that will only be brought up in court....


123 & 28 ?


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Another case of ones heart being in the right spot, but his head is shoved up where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

*- DNR News -*
June 5, 2020 UPDATE: On initial issue of this news release, we mistakenly reported that Mr. Duncan was charged with the killing of three bald eagles. Potential charges for the three eagles are still pending. The change does not affect the total of 125 charges pending against Mr. Duncan. This version of the release has been revised to affect the change.

May 20, 2020

Contact: Lt. Reid Roeske, [email protected]

*Chippewa County man charged with 125 wildlife crimes following DNR investigation*






A 56-year-old Pickford man was arraigned Wednesday morning in Chippewa County’s 91st District Court on 125 wildlife misdemeanor charges, following a months-long investigation by the Michigan Department of Natural Resources Law Enforcement Division.

Kurt Johnston Duncan faces charges that include illegally harvesting 18 wolves over the past 18 months. Wolves are protected in Michigan and are on the federal endangered species list. Duncan, who today pleaded not guilty to all charges, could face:


Up to 90 days in jail and $1,000 fine for each wolf.
Restitution of $500 per wolf.
Up to 90 days in jail and $500 fine each for the other wildlife crimes.
Duncan was served four search warrants in March. Other species involved in the charges include deer, turkey, bear and bobcat. DNR law enforcement detectives said that Duncan was using the animals for a variety of reasons, including crafts, selling, or disposing of them, and stated that he was catching the animals because he could and “likes to do it.”

Conservation officers collected evidence to support the charges and identified additional suspects who are expected to be charged in the near future.

“We had a team of conservation officers that worked well together throughout this investigation,” said DNR Law Enforcement Division Chief Gary Hagler. “Investigations like this require a long-term commitment from everyone involved. I want to thank the prosecutors in this case who worked with our officers. We are happy with the outcome and hope this case sets an example to prevent future natural resource crimes.”

The Chippewa County Prosecuting Attorney’s Office is seeking $30,000 in restitution to the state for the illegally taken animals. Duncan’s cash bond is set at $500. Other conditions of Duncan’s bond include having no contact with co-defendants, no possession of a firearm or dangerous weapon, and no engaging in hunting or fishing.

Anyone witnessing a natural resources crime or having information about such a crime is encouraged to call or text the DNR’s Report All Poaching hotline at 800-292-7800.

Michigan conservation officers are fully commissioned state peace officers who provide natural resources protection, ensure recreational safety and protect citizens by providing general law enforcement duties and lifesaving operations in the communities they serve. Learn more at Michigan.gov/ConservationOfficers.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

No matter the update, guy is still POS ....


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Superhik said:


> No matter the update, guy is still POS ....


Well, they're not too mad at him. His bond is only $500.00.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Nostromo said:


> Well, they're not too mad at him. His bond is only $500.00.


They probably don’t want to lock him up waiting on court to open if he could not make a higher bond. There are 2 cases of covid in Chippewa county, the courts have been closed.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Nostromo said:


> Well, they're not too mad at him. His bond is only $500.00.


Yup and that's probably about what the penalty will be.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Yup and that's probably about what the penalty will be.


Maybe they'll just let him go because he was denied a speedy trial.


----------

